# (Automatically) Synchronize 2 tivos



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

How about an option to keep two tivos synchronized? I would like the two tivos to record different shows and keep each other updated so that no matter which room I am in, the same recordings are available without having to transfer on demand.

Pete


----------

